# April Fools' Cruise 'n' Curry



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Date: Sunday 1st April
Meet: at my house at 2:30pm for pre cruise coffees/teas (PM me for addy)
Start: after coffees/teas are consumed
Cruise: along some of my favourite Pennine roads










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dlU1e06 ... re=related

Curry: at Viceroy in Bollington: http://www.viceroyindian.com/

Who's up for it?  
Well so far we have:
Dani
John
Mosschops x2 (Jonathan and Emma)
Rustyrobot (Denise)
Sara
Steve

Anyone else so I don't eat all the curry on my own? :wink: [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Wish we could Dani but I work every Sunday now and have to be careful with the few holidays I get to take on a Sunday. One day just one day though I will make one of your cruises again. 

Les.



A3DFU said:


> Date: Sunday 1st April
> Meet: at my house at 2:30pm for pre cruise coffees/teas (PM me for addy)
> Start: after coffees/teas are consumed
> Cruise: along some of my favourite Pennine roads
> ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No worries Les. One day ,,,, as you said


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i will be attending Dani, and looking forward to it 

thats an april fools joke btw  sozz couldnt resist am afraid


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No joke allowed until1st April


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I will have to say "definitely maybe" again I'm afraid.

We haven't got the April rotas yet so I don't know whether I will be on call that weekend. I'll have to let you know nearer the time. Sorry.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It sounds at least 50% positive Sara


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'd be a fool to miss this one!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

So, the first one since I pick up the new motor - and it's the same day as I'm at a christening. Aaaagh! Sorry (again!) Dani!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> I'd be a fool to miss this one!


Looks like 2 1/2 of us for a blast round the Pennines then 8) 
Perhaps I can drag Rustyrobot along as well ,,,, and she just said yes 

Oh, and Mosschops has texted that he and Emma will be coming as well [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

So it looks like were up to 5 1/2 now 8)



senwar said:


> So, the first one since I pick up the new motor - and it's the same day as I'm at a christening. Aaaagh! Sorry (again!) Dani!


Congratulations on your new TT, Paul. See you at Gaydon


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani,

Yes we are up for this.

I think we should go to the Beehive then at least I could have a roast dinner and my veggies of course 

I can live with the english options at the curry house though !

Jonathan & Emma


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I _think_ I've got the weekend booked off with no other plans, but I'm not sure. I'll have to check when I get into work tonight. But if I am off work then I think I'll be along for this one. I'll let you know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good stuff Mark and Jonathan [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I think just as a favour to you, Jonathan, I shall bring some cooked veggies :wink:

I'll put a list of peeps coming/may bes on the first post


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

No, it was the weekend before that I've got booked off so sorry, can't manage this one.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's a shame Mark. But perhaps next time


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And we have old friends attend as well, who aren't posting on here any more:
Waffle Geoff and Cas = Jagman

Great to see you again  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Dani ,I hope you're well? I did enjoy the Curry and the company last time but thank you I won't risk ripping my splitter off again.I've still not repaired the paint damage from last time.  
Speak to you soon,regards to John. Regards Harry


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You could always park in the road Harry :-*


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Flash said:


> Hi Dani ,I hope you're well? I did enjoy the Curry and the company last time but thank you I won't risk ripping my splitter off again.I've still not repaired the paint damage from last time.
> Speak to you soon,regards to John. Regards Harry


Talking about me again hey   :wink:

Hi Harry - I could always bring a plywood board


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> I could always bring a plywood board


Perhaps your ramps :lol:


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2011)

Ha! Ha! not amused! I'll get you both at playtime on the Lakes Cruise,I hope you can swim!! I didn't like the look of the road either, too dark and a bit like down town Beirut.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Flash said:


> I didn't like the look of the road, too dark


Hasn't your mum told you that that's entirely normal in December after 5pm Harry :wink:

Next time I'll arrange a meet in a well lit car park at lunch time for you, eating sarnies :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Right then, still time and pop along to what promises to be a really good day


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Dani, do we have a time for getting to the Viceroy? Just had a text from our friend RR asking what time, as I think she's coming straight there from Harrogate. Unless she's planning to get to yours for 2.30pm?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

As far as I know, Denise will be coming to my house for 2:30pm.

I was going to ring all tomorrow to ensure they were ok for petrol.

As for the Viceroy: about 2 to 3 hours after leaving my house ,,,,, :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will be coming along providing I can get some petty
Steve


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think things are getting back to normal now with petrol. See you there


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good news Steve 

So who else is up for a nice blast round my favourite roads then?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Great quote on the Today programme - amidst calls for a resignation over the government's handling/creation of the petrol crisis - ".. is Francis Maude going to carry the can? .. err.. would that be Jerry can?"


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Indeed!! Or is he even responsible for that woman getting her arms burnt when decanting petrol in the kitchen? :?

Back to tomorrow then, unfortunately Geoff and Cas won't be coming


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Apparently someone turned up into a garage with a boot full of jam jars to fill


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I turned up at a garage tonight as well, and a Shell garage as that. Yes, my local Shell garage is open again but only sells Fuel Save from two pumps


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

John-H said:


> Apparently someone turned up into a garage with a boot full of jam jars to fill


Seriously??? 

Darwinism in practice? :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Good drive out in the hills and a nice curry to finish off with.
Cheers Danni and Sophie enjoyed herself.
Steve


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Dani, thank you for organising such an amazing day! I had such a super time - a combination of good roads, good scenery, and good company. That's not to mention the fact that the route was so good that it made me feel like the day I first met my TT!  8)

And a lovely curry to finish off the cruise. 

Edit: Will sort my pictures at some point and post them up.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, thanks Dani for organising such an enjoyable day out and a fabulous curry as always. Some of those roads are amazing and excellent weather to boot 

I'd washed my car before hand but as I went passenger in yours I still have a clean car! I hope the finger nail marks on your dashboard come out :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

burns said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently someone turned up into a garage with a boot full of jam jars to fill
> ...


Have a read of this - who was the woman in Macclesfield?:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/ho ... 03904.html



> "... A lady about 75 was seen filling up 20 empty one-gallon paint tins with plastic lids and also a tray of jam jars in her boot with petrol. ..."


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

John-H said:


> Yes, thanks Dani for organising such an enjoyable day out and a fabulous curry as always. Some of those roads are amazing and excellent weather to boot
> 
> I'd washed my car before hand but as I went passenger in yours I still have a clean car! I hope the finger nail marks on your dashboard come out :wink:


and with the cleanest exhaust tips in Wilmslow..  
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all for coming out to play on a sunny day like yesterday. I know the weather helps a great deal when out in my back yard to stretch the car a bit [smiley=sunny.gif] 
I would have liked to go on some of the roads south of Longnor as well but there wasn't enough time as I thought we'd meet someone else at the Viceroy :? Never mind, hey? There is always next time :wink:

Sara, would you be kind enough to write a few lines for absoluTTe31 as I know you love to turn your hand to writing? If you need to know which roads we were on I'll give you all the details with the omission of two of the roads


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Had a great day too - it was a good oppourtunity to strech the Scirocco's legs, I was quite pleased with it's performance. I cleaned it Sunday morning and being rear gunner for the day it's now covered in dust 

Chicken & Chips were good - needs to be a Sunday Roast next time though ! Emma enjoyed her curry and has some left for next time I'm out and about.

Nice to meet everyone and hope to do it all again soon.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Thanks all for coming out to play on a sunny day like yesterday. I know the weather helps a great deal when out in my back yard to stretch the car a bit [smiley=sunny.gif]
> I would have liked to go on some of the roads south of Longnor as well but there wasn't enough time as I thought we'd meet someone else at the Viceroy :? Never mind, hey? There is always next time :wink:
> 
> Sara, would you be kind enough to write a few lines for absoluTTe31 as I know you love to turn your hand to writing? If you need to know which roads we were on I'll give you all the details with the omission of two of the roads


I would be honoured to do a write-up, Dani! Thank you for asking!  I will write in more general terms than naming roads...don't want to run the risk of someone stumbling upon your favourites whilst travelling the named ones! Going to sort my pictures out tonight, hopefully. Will post up some of the best later.

Seriously - what an amazing day! And looking at Stevie's rear end all afternoon wasn't bad either! :wink: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Couple of pics..
















Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Sara for 'offering' to do a write-up :-*

Nice pictures Steve (or should I call you Brian from now on) :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Thanks Sara for 'offering' to do a write-up :-*
> 
> Nice pictures Steve (or should I call you Brian from now on) :wink:


ha ha..didn't mean to push you so hard.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Sara for 'offering' to do a write-up :-*
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok guys and girls. For your delight and delectation, I present to you photographs from a superb afternoon out:

The TT lineup:









Fun times:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Very nice pictures Sara [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Very nice pictures Sara [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thanks Dani. I shall pass your compliments to my passenger, who was holding the camera :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jonah, the name is Jonah. See, I knew I would remember :roll:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Didn't he get swallowed by a whale? Excellent pictures Sara. I'll have to post up some of mine


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Didn't he get swallowed by a whale?


Nope, he didn't. I hope anyway as he's a nice chap!!

Oh, btw, the incident I've mentioned sparked a long discussion about cruising etiquette at the time, which might be worth digging out again for anyone leading cruises; I'm thinking what we've said re club/insurance etc.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't he get swallowed by a whale?
> ...


Yeah, that was an interesting point. The only problem is, though, it might reduce the numbers who attend cruises, and would also have implications for the nights when (for example) we go for a cruise during a meet. It needs to be clarified though, as you say.

And I need to ensure that the event I'm currently planning :wink: falls squarely within the rules.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll try and remember what the thread was called. I know it was in April/May 2002 before our EvenTT02 in Burghleigh. I just hope it's not part of the "lost"forum before it was hijacked!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll try and remember what the thread was called. I know it was in April/May 2002 before our EvenTT02 in Burghleigh. I just hope it's not part of the "lost"forum before it was hijacked!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thought that much: Events only go back to October 2002 :?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Thought that much: Events only go back to October 2002 :?


Given the importance, would there not be something held centrally by TTOC? Surely it must be in the constitution documents or in some rules somewhere?

Or am I just opening up a can of worms and heading towards nominating myself for a position as "TTOC Compliance Representative"? :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Don't know what Danis been driking but the oldest membership is April 2003


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Thought that much: Events only go back to October 2002 :?
> ...


No cans of worms Sara. A couple of years ago we were actually discussing cruising as a committee and after that meeting there actually are some written records/rules about that subject.
So, as you're obviously looking for a committee role, may I humbly suggest the role of marketing secretary 



Wallsendmag said:


> Don't know what Danis been driking but the oldest membership is April 2003


Sorry Andrew, but loads of us were TTF members from 2000 onwards.

In April 2002 the TTF was hijacked and it took Jae a few weeks to sort it hence you'll find many TTF members have "joined" around 7th/8th and 9th May 2002.

Oh, and I'm on the red stuff now


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

burns said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Which cruise/event are you currently planning Sara, can you enlighten, did not pay much
attention to this thread until today and would probably have been tempted to come along.

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry Dani I thought you were talking about the club not the forum .


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

TTMBTT said:


> Which cruise/event are you currently planning Sara, can you enlighten, did not pay much
> attention to this thread until today and would probably have been tempted to come along.
> 
> Mark


I have an "event" (it doesn't fit neatly into the definition of "cruise") in the planning stages at the moment. It's nowhere near ready just yet, but when it is, I will be posting a new thread on the events section. Keep your eyes peeled nearer the summer. It's going to take some time to sort it out!

And Dani, nice try, but you've already tried previously to coerce me into being Marketing Secretary! :lol: In fairness, I would, but I just can't guarantee being able to make the necessary calls during working hours (unless you know anyone who is looking to recruit a solicitor and might be sympathetic to the needs of the TTOC? :wink: :lol: ).


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTMBTT said:


> did not pay much
> attention to this thread until today and would probably have been tempted to come along.
> 
> Mark


Big shame Mark! I shall send you a PM when I next do a cruise 



Wallsendmag said:


> Sorry Dani I thought you were talking about the club not the forum .


I thought that much Andrew.

But then some of us were members of the TTOC as well in 2000. That of course was the "old" TTOC with Russell as Chairman, before Mark's time 8)



burns said:


> Dani, nice try, but you've already tried previously to coerce me into being Marketing Secretary! :lol: In fairness, I would, but I just can't guarantee being able to make the necessary calls during working hour


When is there ever a guarantee in life? I always thought, life is an adventure to be enjoyed 
So are you lusting after some enjoyment then? :wink:


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Appreciated thanks, Dani, Sara.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Correct, Dani - looking for a challenge!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That sounds promising Sara


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It all sounded interesting last night.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Shame I can't normally make Wednesday evenings :?


----------

